#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  Кот раввина / The Rabbi's Cat

## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Страна: Франция, Австрия
Год выпуска: 2011
Продолжительность: 01:26:18
Оригинальная аудиодорожка: французский

Режиссер: Антуан Делесво / Antoine Delesvaux, Жоанн Сфар / Joann Sfar
В ролях: Франсуа Морель / François Morel, Матье Амальрик / Mathieu Amalric, Морис Бенишу / Maurice Bénichou, Жоанн Сфар / Joann Sfar, Хафсия Херци / Hafsia Herzi, Мохамед Феллаг / Mohamed Fellag, Дэниэл Коэн / Daniel Cohen, Карина Теста / Karina Testa, Жан-Пьер Кальфон / Jean-Pierre Kalfon, Алиса Ури / Alice Houri, Войцех Пшоняк / Wojciech Pszoniak

Кот раввина» - это сказка, наполненная ностальгическими воспоминаниями о совершенно особой атмосфере жизни во французском Магрибе начала прошлого века, с его мягкой экзотикой и толерантностью: здесь сосуществовали мусульмане, евреи, христиане. В этом волшебном городе и встречают друг друга говорящий кот-философ, пожилой раввин, суфийский музыкант, циничный русский милиардер и мечтательный художник, который сбежав из советской России направляется в мистический африканский Иерусалим.Отличная история в иносказательной форме передающая извечную проблему идиотизма неосознаного религиозного поиска. Жизнеутверждающая притча о испытаниях веры, любви и дружбы и естественно о коте, который твердо решил, что ему обязаны провести бар-мицву.  :Smilie:  После "Персеполиса" - это ещё один великолепный подарок от наших французских друзей, которые не перестают воплощать на экранах удивительные работы молодых авторов графических романов.



http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4252136

----------

AndyZ (07.02.2013), Ersh (30.09.2013), Odvulpa (04.02.2013), Vladiimir (04.02.2013), Маркион (07.02.2013), Тао (07.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

Отличный мультфильм.

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (06.02.2013), Тао (07.02.2013)

----------


## Тао

Просто шикарно, обалденно, супер! Большое спасибо за ссылку.  :Smilie:

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (08.02.2013), Топпер- (08.02.2013)

----------


## Жоржик

Отличный мультик "Кот раввина". С другом недавно говорили о религии и тут этот мультик. Друг еврей, а я татарин. И вот когда мы здороваемся говорим Шалом Малейкум  :Smilie:  И как я ржал когда в мульте такая же картина  :Smilie: ) Советую посмотреть, очень приятное послевкусие после него.

----------

Ersh (30.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (30.09.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

А про Буддизм есть чего?

----------

